# large softboxes for speedlights - what are you using



## sanjosedave (Jul 17, 2014)

Is anyone using large softboxes, over 40 inches, for their speedlights - which brand/model are you using. I'm looking for one above 40 inches, and have a limited budget


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Is anyone using large softboxes, over 40 inches, for their speedlights - which brand/model are you using. I'm looking for one above 40 inches, and have a limited budget



Dear friend, Mr. sanjosedave
For my self, I love the cheapo one and it work for me = Photo Studio 40" White Reflective Umbrella Softbox Flash Lighting Borlly Box= Less than $ 23 US Dollars for two of them, and very portable too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Photo-Studio-40-White-Reflective-Umbrella-Softbox-Flash-Lighting-Borlly-Box/181465221054?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333001%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D24143%26meid%3D8381944269377805181%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D10240%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D251401796009

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## winglet (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, I'm afraid I can't beat the price on what Surapon has suggested! Well done! ;D Amazing what you can get for the price these days.

But the biggest modifier I have, which works extremely well with speedlites, is this one (50"):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/62236-REG/Westcott_2348_Apollo_JS_Softbox_with.html

I quite like the Westcott gear, seems to give good value for money. It's not as wildly priced as "pro" brands like Profoto, but still has better than average build quality and design. I have a couple smaller, pricier softboxes by Lastolite and Lightware and while they're excellent for their purpose, the Westcott is far easier to set up with its umbrella design.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a pixapro 24x36" and an essentialphoto 48" octa. Both are reasonably well made and very cheap but I don't know if you can get them across the pond. These come with Bowens-S fittings and grids. These would be my recommendation if you can get hold of them. 

Just bear in mind that the large softboxes are not filled brilliantly by a single speedlight and the light output is pretty poor. Large silver reflective umbrellas may be an answer if you can live with slightly harder and more specular light. If you can spring for an umbrella type softbox that will save you a lot of hassle as I'm guessing you are using speedlights for portability.


----------



## winglet (Jul 19, 2014)

Hannes makes a very good point that I neglected to emphasize - for these larger modifiers, they really do excel with more than one speedlite. I usually gang a minimum of two in the 50" Westcott.

It is possible to get decent results with a single speedlite, but it will work quite hard in normal lighting situations and your recycle times may suffer. 

Just something else to consider. Remember, these big modifiers are trying convert a hard, 4" light source into a soft, 50" light source. There will be a bit of compromise involved.


----------



## notapro (Jul 22, 2014)

I use the Westcott 43-inch Apollo Orb.

You can view images and information through either of the links below.

http://www.adorama.com/WEAO36.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/820996-REG/Westcott_2336_Apollrb_36_91_4.html


With respect to the size of a softbox used with a single flash unit, here is an interesting thread. A citation from the thread notes that

"You can see that going from a tiny softbox to a very large one only shows 6/10 stop difference and
still gives a very high output."


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1032866&highlight=myth%2C+speedlight%2C+softbox


Still, I do not hesitate to use three Speedlites in a softbox so that I can use lower power levels for faster recycle times.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 22, 2014)

Can you define what you mean by limited budget? Where are you located? Phottix make some inexpensive modifiers but I don't think they are available in USA due to patent issues with Westcott.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2014)

Photek Softlighter and El Cheapo Shoot-through/Bounce Umbrellas. I have a 20x20" softbox but doesn't get used as much as the Softlighter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2014)

For big the 50" Westcott Apollo is difficult to beat and at $169 isn't too expensive considering its quality and size. In this thread I gave some test shots of the output:- http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20523.msg388422#msg388422


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the feedback.

I will probably get the 50" Westcott Apollo after I find a buyer for my 2008 13inch MacBook


----------

